# My filter is too strong



## Bettafish1917 (Apr 10, 2014)

I just recently got a new 2.5 gallon tank that comes with a built in filter and light. When I added my new fish Dennis into the tank I realized that the filter is really strong for him, he's a really small half moon betta that I just purchased. I was wondering is there something I can do to the filter? I've never owned a tank before so I'm not sure how I can fix it.


----------



## Bettafish1917 (Apr 10, 2014)

Fish tank I got


----------



## Bettafish1917 (Apr 10, 2014)

The filter tube part is the part that is i guess sucking the water in too much


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If a filter is new to the fish it might just need some time to build up it's strength. It's a short fin fish so I wouldn't expect it to have a problem.

You've got some nice big pieces in the tank - they will break up the current. You could also move one of them in the way of the filter outflow to diffuse the power of the water.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

The other thing you can do is pack the filter compartment with some more aquarium sponge, or I actually prefer to use filter wool, you can literally shove that in anywhere. its a little like cottonwool that you can tear apart.


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

The Betta will get strong in a week or two of swimming in a larger space but for now just try to put something in front of the intake to keep him from getting stuck on it. When he gets stronger, he will swim away from it whenever he feels the suction.


----------



## Bettafish1917 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok thanks everyone. So he will eventually get used to it? I was just worried because I saw him swim by where the water falls out of the filter and he tumbled so I freaked out and turned the filter off. I was going to Try the water bottle trick but I really can't because the filter is connected to the light so I wouldn't know how to add it in. So can I buy this aquarium sponge at petsmart? And do I just add it into the filter, does it have to be put in any particular way? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

If the filter is really strong then no he wont get used to it, I wouldn't necessarily agree he is short fined either. I mean his fins are not as long as some hm fish but still long enough he will get pushed around by a strong current. Plus he will get stressed if the current is strong for him.

If you go to your fish store, you should be able to find sponges for filters in the filter section, you would probably need to cut one up to fit in your filter somewhere that is why I like the filter wool. Which you can buy in a bag a lot cheaper than filter sponge and you can literally shove it in any where.

I am guessing your filter is built into the hood but you will be able to open it up for cleaning, if you get the wool you will be able to shove the wool in any open spaces in the filter which will slow the water flow down.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The filter is not too strong just because the fish tumbled in the outflow once. Lots of people report that their bettas play in the filter outflow. It's something the fish will learn to effectively manage.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

i stuck some filter sponge in my intake. it slowed it down tremendously. I have one fish that truly hates any current whatsoever. The other fish I bought at around the same time, will surf the currents. I guess it depends on your fish. He MAY like the current, he may not.


----------

